# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σπιτική αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες και καναρίνια

## jenia21

Μετα απο ωρες μελετης αποφασισα να φτιαξω και εγω την δικια μου αυγοτροφη για τα πουλακια μου.Εκανα διαφορους συνδιασμους απο συνταγες που διαβασα στο φορουμ και το αποτελεσμα μου φαινεται πολυ καλο.Αυριο που θα προσθεσω και τους βλαστωμενους σπορους θα την δωσω στα πουλια μου και περιμενω με μεγαλη αγωνια πως θα την φανε.Αναφερω τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα για την κατασκευη της.Φριγανια 4 κουταλιες μεγαλες δυο αυγα μαζι με τα τσοφλια  απο 2 κλαρακια ριγανη θυμαρι και ενα φυτο ταραξακο φρεσκα απο τον κηπο μου ολα στο μπλεντερ.Κους κους μια ποτιστρα 100 ml και μια ποτιστρα νερο μαζι με μια κουταλια  μελι και γυρη,σπορους κινοα 3 κουταλιες μεγαλες μετα απο βρασιμο,ανακατεμα ολα μαζι προσθεσα λιγη αυγοτροφη εμποριου για να τραβηξει λιγο υγρασια,αυριο βλαστωμενους σπορους και ετοιμη.Μηπως ειμαι λιγο υπερβολικος εβαλα πολα υλικα; ::  ::

----------


## jk21

καθολου μια χαρα ειναι ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ ! μολις μπορεσεις αν θες ,γραψε δοσολογιες λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενες για να την μεταφερουμε και εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεις τι βαζω εγω μεσα θα μιλησουμε για υπερβολες μαλλον!!!! χα χα  χα

----------

